# Rockets waive Barrett, sign Torraye Braggs



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No link yet, but looks like they will be bringing in some PF help from the NBDL level, James Thomas being the most likely candidate.

Edit: It now appears Torraye Braggs was signed. If I remember correctly we had signed him in our preseason last year and he was strong on the boards. Not sure about his defense, let me see if I can dig up some old threads.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Rockets waive Barrett*

Good, it can't hurt.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Rockets waive Barrett*

Found this, an article from hoopshype (2003):



> Torraye Braggs - A talented player. Lacks size. Has been a problematic player in Europe. Is a globetrotter. Don't think he'll make the team because he is too soft on defense.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=52779

I don't think he was the best player available, someone in the Rockets organization must have put in a good word for him. JVG doesn't like bringing in players he doesn't know alot about...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*[News]*



> Rockets Sign Torraye Braggs
> 
> HOUSTON - The Houston Rockets have signed forward Torraye Braggs, General Manager Carroll Dawson announced today.
> Braggs, who had a brief stint with the Rockets during the 2003-2004 season, averaged 3.1 points and 3.1 rebounds in 11 games with Houston. The 6-8, 245-pound forward has since played with the Washington Wizards, the Yamika Sun Kings of the Continental Basketball Association and the Sioux Falls Skyforce of the Continental Basketball Association. Braggs, most recently, has been playing overseas in Russia.
> ...


Good, I fully expect him to start against KG and the Wolves. He'll bring those intangibles to the lineup that Weatherspoon didn't (Good rebounder, great hustle) and hopefully is quicker than expected on the defensive end.


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

Dammit....Barrett was one of my favourites in this Rockets team..I guess JVG will never give a real chance to a young prospect..Good luck for the rest of your career Barrett..


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no i liked him dang owell i trust the organization


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

they should of signed Samaki Walker or Marcus Haislip


Haislip can block some shots and rebound pretty well..so he wouldnt be too bad of a choice


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Don't like this at all. Our schedule has us going up against some very good power forwards right now and Briggs is not going to get any calls from the officials when he is on the court.

Agree with Dodigago. We should 've picked up Samaki Walker if he was available. At least he has some sort of a reputation with the officials.

I think it was Matt Jackson who commented a while back that Juwan going down was better than any of our other started going down. At first I thought his point was valid but, now I just don't know. We have really missed Juwan in the past two games.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Damn, they waived Barrett. Saw this coming with how he was moved to the IL. That sucks, I liked him. Obviously he needs to develop, but I hope he gets with another team. Maybe a crappy team where he can get some playing time.


----------

